# DVD Player won't play



## thereaboutz (Nov 26, 2005)

My DVD player on my G4 suddenly decided not to recognize the movies I put in. The screen is completely black and I cannot change any controls. What gives?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 26, 2005)

It's kinda tough to troubleshoot a problem when we don't know much about your setup at all.  We only know that you've got a Mac that's got a DVD drive in it and DVD Player won't work...

What exact model of Macintosh are you using?  Do the DVDs you insert mount on the desktop and just won't play in DVD Player, or are they not recognized by the system at all?  Did you make any changes to your system (hardware or software) before this happened?

If you can elaborate on your situation a little more, we can help to make a more thorough assesment of the problem.


----------



## thereaboutz (Nov 27, 2005)

I have a G4 computer 9.2 OS. The disk is recognized on the desktop. When I go to the controls of the DVD player it is on "stopped" and I can't get it out of this mode. Pushing the other buttons or going to pull down menus don't make any difference. I tried two DVD's, the same thing. 
Thereaboutz


----------



## bobw (Nov 27, 2005)

Try deleting the ''CD/DVD prefs" located here;

System Folder>Preference Folder

Restart and try a DVD.


----------



## thereaboutz (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi I will try your suggestion on Wednesday, I'll let you know how it worked. 
Thanks


----------

